# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  23 january 2014 - Micro-Box Alcatel V1.0.0.7 - ALCATEL UPDATE

## GSM News & Updates

*23 january 2014 - Micro-Box Alcatel V1.0.0.7 - ALCATEL UPDATE: * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  NEW MODELS ADDED by IMEI/PID CALCULATOR:  -ALCATEL  OT-1040D, OT-1041D, OT-1042D, OT-1042X
-ALCATEL  OT-3000H, OT-3020D, OT-3075A, OT-3075M
-ALCATEL  OT-5037A, OT-5037X, OT-6034M, OT-6034Y
-ALCATEL  OT-6110A, OT-A875T  Added MORE than 1000 NEW PROVIDER IDs (PIDs)!    *OT-1010D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALAT1,2AALBY1,2AALSU1,2AALTN1,2BALAT1,2BALBY1,2BALSU1,2BALTN1,2CALAT1,2CALBY1
2CALSU1,2CALSU1,2CALTN1,2DALAT1,2DALBY1,2DALSU1,2DALTN1,2EALAT1,2EALBY1,2EALSU1
2EALTN1,2EALTN1 *SECRO:*
XW8EMGA1,XW8EMGM0,XW8EMGY1,XW8EPGA0,XW8EPJU0 *OT-1010X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALDZ1,2AALFR1,2AALIB1,2AMNTE1,2AMNZA1,2AMSAM3,2ASVRU1,2ATBAL1,2ATMCV1,2BALDZ1
2BALFR1,2BALFR1,2BALIB1,2BMNTE1,2BMNZA1,2BMSAM3,2BSVRU1,2BTBAL1,2BTMCV1,2CALDZ1
2CALFR1,2CALFR1,2CALIB1,2CMNTE1,2CMNZA1,2CMSAM3,2CSVRU1,2CTBAL1,2CTMCV1,2DALDZ1
2DALFR1,2DALFR1,2DALIB1,2DMNTE1,2DMNZA1,2DMSAM3,2DSVRU1,2DTBAL1,2DTMCV1,2EALDZ1
2EALFR1,2EALFR1,2EALIB1,2EMNTE1,2EMNZA1,2EMSAM3,2ESVRU1,2ETBAL1,2ETMCV1 *SECRO:*
XW7EMCM1,XW7EMDO0,XW7ENAB0,XW7ENCJ4,XW7ENCN0,XW7ENCV0,XW7ENGZ0,XW7ENJB0 *OT-1011A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AC8MX1,2ATLCO1,2BC8MX1,2BTLCO1,2CC8MX1,2CTLCO1,2DC8MX1,2DTLCO1,2EC8MX1,2ETLCO1 *SECRO:*
XW71MNF0,XW71NGD0 *OT-1011D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALAP1,2AALBD1,2AALEG1,2AALTH1,2AD3IN1,2BALAP1,2BALBD1,2BALEG1,2BALTH1,2BD3IN1
2CALAP1,2CALAP1,2CALBD1,2CALEG1,2CALTH1,2CD3IN1,2DALAP1,2DALBD1,2DALEG1,2DALTH1
2DD3IN1,2DD3IN1,2EALAP1,2EALBD1,2EALEG1,2EALTH1,2ED3IN1 *SECRO:*
XW81KKI2,XW81MBM2,XW81MSW0,XW81NBQ1 *OT-1030A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AAVCL1,2AAVPE1,2ACIJM1,2AEECL1,2ATLCL1,2ATLCO1,2BAVCL1,2BAVPE1,2BCIJM1,2BEECL1
2BTLCL1,2BTLCL1,2BTLCO1,2CAVCL1,2CAVPE1,2CCIJM1,2CEECL1,2CTLCL1,2CTLCO1,2EAVCL1
2EAVPE1,2EAVPE1,2ECIJM1,2EEECL1,2ETLCL1,2ETLCO1,2FAVCL1,2FAVPE1,2FCIJM1,2FEECL1
2FTLCL1,2FTLCL1,2FTLCO1 *SECRO:*
XW53LNF0,XW53LPF0,XW53LPG0,XW53LPH0,XW53LPM0,XW53LPU0 *OT-1030D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALAM1,2AALAP1,2AALAZ1,2AALBY1,2AALBY2,2AALCZ1,2AALDE1,2AALGR1,2AALIR1,2AALIR2
2AALTN1,2AALTN1,2AALUA1,2AVPIN1,2BALAM1,2BALAP1,2BALAZ1,2BALBY1,2BALBY2,2BALCZ1
2BALDE1,2BALDE1,2BALGR1,2BALIR1,2BALIR2,2BALTN1,2BALUA1,2BVPIN1,2CALAM1,2CALAP1
2CALAZ1,2CALAZ1,2CALBY1,2CALBY2,2CALCZ1,2CALDE1,2CALGR1,2CALIR1,2CALIR2,2CALTN1
2CALUA1,2CALUA1,2CVPIN1,2DALAM1,2DALAP1,2DALAZ1,2DALBY1,2DALBY2,2DALCZ1,2DALDE1
2DALGR1,2DALGR1,2DALIR1,2DALIR2,2DALTN1,2DALUA1,2DVPIN1,2EALAM1,2EALAP1,2EALAZ1
2EALBY1,2EALBY1,2EALBY2,2EALCZ1,2EALDE1,2EALGR1,2EALIR1,2EALIR2,2EALTN1,2EALUA1
2EVPIN1,2EVPIN1,2FALAM1,2FALAP1,2FALAZ1,2FALBY1,2FALBY2,2FALCZ1,2FALDE1,2FALGR1
2FALIR1,2FALIR1,2FALIR2,2FALTN1,2FALUA1,2FVPIN1,2GALAM1,2GALAP1,2GALAZ1,2GALBY1
2GALBY2,2GALBY2,2GALCZ1,2GALDE1,2GALGR1,2GALIR1,2GALIR2,2GALTN1,2GALUA1,2GVPIN1
2HALAM1,2HALAM1,2HALAP1,2HALAZ1,2HALBY1,2HALBY2,2HALCZ1,2HALDE1,2HALGR1,2HALIR1
2HALIR2,2HALIR2,2HALTN1,2HALUA1,2HVPIN1 *SECRO:*
XW63LAF0,XW63LAK0,XW63LAT0,XW63LBM0,XW63LBP0,XW63LBV6,XW63LDV1,XW63LGA0,XW63LGA1
XW63LGA1,XW63LGM0,XW63LH40,XW63LJJ0,XW63LSV0 *OT-1030X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2A2DNZ1,2AALBE1,2AALDZ1,2AALFR1,2AALGB1,2AALNL1,2AALPL1,2ABYFR3,2AC9GY1,2ACFMK1
2AEKES1,2AEKES1,2AOBGB1,2ARGGF1,2ARGGP1,2ARGMQ1,2ATNHU1,2B2DNZ1,2BALBE1,2BALDZ1
2BALFR1,2BALFR1,2BALGB1,2BALNL1,2BALPL1,2BBYFR3,2BC9GY1,2BCFMK1,2BEKES1,2BOBGB1
2BRGGF1,2BRGGF1,2BRGGP1,2BRGMQ1,2BTNHU1,2C2DNZ1,2CALBE1,2CALDZ1,2CALFR1,2CALGB1
2CALNL1,2CALNL1,2CALPL1,2CBYFR3,2CC9GY1,2CCFMK1,2CEKES1,2COBGB1,2CRGGF1,2CRGGP1
2CRGMQ1,2CRGMQ1,2CTNHU1,2D2DNZ1,2DALBE1,2DALDZ1,2DALFR1,2DALGB1,2DALNL1,2DALPL1
2DBYFR3,2DBYFR3,2DC9GY1,2DCFMK1,2DEKES1,2DOBGB1,2DRGGF1,2DRGGP1,2DRGMQ1,2DTNHU1
2E2DNZ1,2E2DNZ1,2EALBE1,2EALDZ1,2EALFR1,2EALGB1,2EALNL1,2EALPL1,2EBYFR3,2EC9GY1
2ECFMK1,2ECFMK1,2EEKES1,2EOBGB1,2ERGGF1,2ERGGP1,2ERGMQ1,2ETNHU1,2F2DNZ1,2FALBE1
2FALDZ1,2FALDZ1,2FALFR1,2FALGB1,2FALNL1,2FALPL1,2FBYFR3,2FC9GY1,2FCFMK1,2FEKES1
2FOBGB1,2FOBGB1,2FRGGF1,2FRGGP1,2FRGMQ1,2FTNHU1,2G2DNZ1,2GALBE1,2GALDZ1,2GALFR1
2GALGB1,2GALGB1,2GALNL1,2GALPL1,2GBYFR3,2GC9GY1,2GCFMK1,2GEKES1,2GOBGB1,2GRGGF1
2GRGGP1,2GRGGP1,2GRGMQ1,2GTNHU1 *SECRO:*
XW53LAB0,XW53LAE0,XW53LAH0,XW53LAS0,XW53LAW0,XW53LCA0,XW53LCE2,XW53LCF0,XW53LCG0
XW53LCG0,XW53LCP0,XW53LED0,XW53LGZ0,XW53LOC0,XW53LPV0 *OT-1040D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALRU1,2BALRU1,2CALRU1,2DALRU1 *SECRO:*
X1F31BN0AY00 *OT-1041A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AAVDO3,2AAVPA1,2AAVPY1,2ACIJM1,2ALDUS1,2AMVGT1,2AMVSV1,2AWCDO1,2CAVDO3,2CAVPA1
2CAVPY1,2CAVPY1,2CCIJM1,2CLDUS1,2CMVGT1,2CMVSV1,2CWCDO1,2DAVDO3,2DAVPA1,2DAVPY1
2DCIJM1,2DCIJM1,2DLDUS1,2DMVGT1,2DMVSV1,2DWCDO1 *SECRO:*
X1A38NN0AQ00,X1A38OK0AQ00,X1A38PA0AQ00,X1A38PT0AQ00,X1A38PU0AQ00,X1A3BNK0AQ00,X1A3BNL0AQ00,X1A3BNN0AQ00,X1A3BNS0AQ00
X1A3BNS0AQ00,X1A3BOK0AQ00,X1A3BPA0AQ00,X1A3BPT0AQ00,X1A3BPU0AQ00 *OT-1041D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALBR1,2AALLK1,2AAVBR1,2AVPIN1,2AVPLK1,2BALBR1,2BALLK1,2BAVBR1,2BVPIN1,2BVPLK1
2CALBR1,2CALBR1,2CALLK1,2CAVBR1,2CVPIN1,2CVPLK1,2DALBR1,2DALLK1,2DAVBR1,2DVPIN1
2DVPLK1,2DVPLK1 *SECRO:*
X1B37SV0AQ00,X1B38GE0AQ00,X1B3AGE0AQ00,X1B3APZ0AQ00,X1B3ASV0AQ00 *OT-1041X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AC9PC1,2AVDNZ1,2AVDNZ2,2CC9PC1,2CVDNZ1,2CVDNZ2,2DC9PC1,2DVDNZ1,2DVDNZ2 *SECRO:*
X1A38OZ0AQ00,X1A3BCR0AQ00,X1A3BON0AQ00,X1A3BOZ0AQ00 *OT-1042D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALAP1,2AALMA1,2BALAP1,2BALMA1,2CALAP1,2CALMA1,2DALAP1,2DALMA1 *SECRO:*
X2D35BM1AS00,X2D36JD0AS00 *OT-1042X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALAP1,2ATNBG1,2BALAP1,2BTNBG1,2CALAP1,2CTNBG1,2DALAP1,2DTNBG1 *SECRO:*
X2C34BM0AS00,X2C35CK0AS00 *OT-2000X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALBW1,2AALTM1,2ATEHR1,2ATLES1,2AVDAL1,2AVDES1,2AVDGB1,2AVDGH1,2AVDGR1,2AVDHU1
2AVDIT1,2AVDIT1,2AVDNL1,2AVDPT1,2AVDQA1,2AVDRO1,2AVDZA1,2AYGES1,2BALBW1,2BALTM1
2BTEHR1,2BTEHR1,2BTLES1,2BVDAL1,2BVDES1,2BVDGB1,2BVDGH1,2BVDGR1,2BVDHU1,2BVDIT1
2BVDNL1,2BVDNL1,2BVDPT1,2BVDQA1,2BVDRO1,2BVDZA1,2BYGES1,2CALBW1,2CALTM1,2CTEHR1
2CTLES1,2CTLES1,2CVDAL1,2CVDES1,2CVDGB1,2CVDGH1,2CVDGR1,2CVDHU1,2CVDIT1,2CVDNL1
2CVDPT1,2CVDPT1,2CVDQA1,2CVDRO1,2CVDZA1,2CYGES1,2DALBW1,2DALTM1,2DTEHR1,2DTLES1
2DVDAL1,2DVDAL1,2DVDES1,2DVDGB1,2DVDGH1,2DVDGR1,2DVDHU1,2DVDIT1,2DVDNL1,2DVDPT1
2DVDQA1,2DVDQA1,2DVDRO1,2DVDZA1,2DYGES1,2EALBW1,2EALTM1,2ETEHR1,2ETLES1,2EVDAL1
2EVDES1,2EVDES1,2EVDGB1,2EVDGH1,2EVDGR1,2EVDHU1,2EVDIT1,2EVDNL1,2EVDPT1,2EVDQA1
2EVDRO1,2EVDRO1,2EVDZA1,2EYGES1 *SECRO:*
X5B3CGB3AH00,X5B3DD94AH00,X5B3FS90AH00,X5B3JH91AH00,X5B3TLA1AH00,X5B3YU90AH00,X5B8FC25AH00,X5B8FE21AH00,X5B8FG20AH00
X5B8FG20AH00,X5B8FJ20AH00,X5B8FK20AH00,X5B8FL20AH00,X5B8FN21AH00,X5B8FQ20AH00,X5B8FU21AH00,X5B8FY20AH00,X5B8HI20AH00 *OT-2001A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AAVGT1,2AAVHN1,2AAVNI1,2ATLVE3,2BAVGT1,2BAVHN1,2BAVNI1,2BTLVE3,2CAVGT1,2CAVHN1
2CAVNI1,2CAVNI1,2CTLVE3,2DAVGT1,2DAVHN1,2DAVNI1,2DTLVE3,2EAVGT1,2EAVHN1,2EAVNI1
2ETLVE3,2ETLVE3 *SECRO:*
X5A3NCF0AH00,X5A3NQE6AH00,X5A3NTE2AH00,X5A3NVE3AH00 *OT-2001X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALEG1,2AALIR1,2AALTH1,2AAVCR1,2AEKES1,2ARGSN1,2ATBNL2,2BALEG1,2BALIR1,2BALTH1
2BAVCR1,2BAVCR1,2BEKES1,2BRGSN1,2BTBNL2,2CALEG1,2CALIR1,2CALTH1,2CAVCR1,2CEKES1
2CRGSN1,2CRGSN1,2CTBNL2,2DALEG1,2DALIR1,2DALTH1,2DAVCR1,2DEKES1,2DRGSN1,2DTBNL2
2EALEG1,2EALEG1,2EALIR1,2EALTH1,2EAVCR1,2EEKES1,2ERGSN1,2ETBNL2 *SECRO:*
X5A3BME0AH00,X5A3BQF3AH00,X5A3BVE2AH00,X5A3CME3AH00,X5A3EDE3AH00,X5A3FNE0AH00,X5A3OWF2AH00 *OT-2005A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ACIJM1,2BCIJM1,2CCIJM1,2DCIJM1,2ECIJM1,2FCIJM1,2GCIJM1 *SECRO:*
XG73PU70 *OT-2005D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALAE1,2AALAP1,2AALAT1,2AALBY1,2AALCZ1,2AALDE1,2AALFR1,2AALGR1,2AALIR1,2AALIR2
2AALIT1,2AALIT1,2AALKE1,2AALLK1,2AALRU1,2AALSU1,2AALTN1,2AALUA1,2ABGGE1,2AKSKH1
2AS7RS1,2AS7RS1,2AVPLK1,2BALAE1,2BALAP1,2BALAT1,2BALBY1,2BALCZ1,2BALDE1,2BALFR1
2BALGR1,2BALGR1,2BALIR1,2BALIR2,2BALIT1,2BALKE1,2BALLK1,2BALRU1,2BALSU1,2BALTN1
2BALUA1,2BALUA1,2BBGGE1,2BKSKH1,2BS7RS1,2BVPLK1,2CALAE1,2CALAP1,2CALAT1,2CALBY1
2CALCZ1,2CALCZ1,2CALDE1,2CALFR1,2CALGR1,2CALIR1,2CALIR2,2CALIT1,2CALKE1,2CALLK1
2CALRU1,2CALRU1,2CALSU1,2CALTN1,2CALUA1,2CBGGE1,2CKSKH1,2CS7RS1,2CVPLK1,2DALAE1
2DALAP1,2DALAP1,2DALAT1,2DALBY1,2DALCZ1,2DALDE1,2DALFR1,2DALGR1,2DALIR1,2DALIR2
2DALIT1,2DALIT1,2DALKE1,2DALLK1,2DALRU1,2DALSU1,2DALTN1,2DALUA1,2DBGGE1,2DKSKH1
2DS7RS1,2DS7RS1,2DVPLK1,2EALAE1,2EALAP1,2EALAT1,2EALBY1,2EALCZ1,2EALDE1,2EALFR1
2EALGR1,2EALGR1,2EALIR1,2EALIR2,2EALIT1,2EALKE1,2EALLK1,2EALRU1,2EALSU1,2EALTN1
2EALUA1,2EALUA1,2EBGGE1,2EKSKH1,2ES7RS1,2EVPLK1,2FALAE1,2FALAP1,2FALAT1,2FALBY1
2FALCZ1,2FALCZ1,2FALDE1,2FALFR1,2FALGR1,2FALIR1,2FALIR2,2FALIT1,2FALKE1,2FALLK1
2FALRU1,2FALRU1,2FALSU1,2FALTN1,2FALUA1,2FBGGE1,2FKSKH1,2FS7RS1,2FVPLK1,2GALAE1
2GALAP1,2GALAP1,2GALAT1,2GALBY1,2GALCZ1,2GALDE1,2GALFR1,2GALGR1,2GALIR1,2GALIR2
2GALIT1,2GALIT1,2GALKE1,2GALLK1,2GALRU1,2GALSU1,2GALTN1,2GALUA1,2GBGGE1,2GKSKH1
2GS7RS1,2GS7RS1,2GVPLK1 *SECRO:*
XG83AB80,XG83AD80,XG83AF80,XG83AK80,XG83AT80,XG83BMA0,XG83BN80,XG83BP80,XG83BVA1
XG83BVA1,XG83CM81,XG83CW80,XG83DVB0,XG83GAB0,XG83GM80,XG83GY80,XG83JUB3,XG83SV80
XG83SV80,XG83SY80,XG83YT80 *OT-2005X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALBY1,2AC9GY1,2ACFMK1,2AEOBA1,2AOBCZ1,2AOBGB1,2ATBBG1,2ATMCV1,2ATMPT4,2BALBY1
2BC9GY1,2BC9GY1,2BCFMK1,2BEOBA1,2BOBCZ1,2BOBGB1,2BTBBG1,2BTMCV1,2BTMPT4,2CALBY1
2CC9GY1,2CC9GY1,2CCFMK1,2CEOBA1,2COBCZ1,2COBGB1,2CTBBG1,2CTMCV1,2CTMPT4,2DALBY1
2DC9GY1,2DC9GY1,2DCFMK1,2DEOBA1,2DOBCZ1,2DOBGB1,2DTBBG1,2DTMCV1,2DTMPT4,2EALBY1
2EC9GY1,2EC9GY1,2ECFMK1,2EEOBA1,2EOBCZ1,2EOBGB1,2ETBBG1,2ETMCV1,2ETMPT4,2FALBY1
2FC9GY1,2FC9GY1,2FCFMK1,2FEOBA1,2FOBCZ1,2FOBGB1,2FTBBG1,2FTMCV1,2FTMPT4,2GALBY1
2GC9GY1,2GC9GY1,2GCFMK1,2GEOBA1,2GOBCZ1,2GOBGB1,2GTBBG1,2GTMCV1,2GTMPT4 *SECRO:*
XG73CA70,XG73CN70,XG73CP70,XG73DK70,XG73EB70,XG73EC81,XG73EV70,XG73GA70,XG73PV70 *OT-2010D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALBE1,2AALBY2,2AALCH1,2AALGE1,2AALIB1,2AALIR1,2AALIR2,2AALIT1,2AALKE1,2AALNL1
2AALRU1,2AALRU1,2AALTN1,2AALUA1,2BALBE1,2BALBY2,2BALCH1,2BALGE1,2BALIB1,2BALIR1
2BALIR2,2BALIR2,2BALIT1,2BALKE1,2BALNL1,2BALRU1,2BALTN1,2BALUA1,2CALBE1,2CALBY2
2CALCH1,2CALCH1,2CALGE1,2CALIB1,2CALIR1,2CALIR2,2CALIT1,2CALKE1,2CALNL1,2CALRU1
2CALTN1,2CALTN1,2CALUA1,2DALBE1,2DALBY2,2DALCH1,2DALGE1,2DALIB1,2DALIR1,2DALIR2
2DALIT1,2DALIT1,2DALKE1,2DALNL1,2DALRU1,2DALTN1,2DALUA1,2EALBE1,2EALBY2,2EALCH1
2EALGE1,2EALGE1,2EALIB1,2EALIR1,2EALIR2,2EALIT1,2EALKE1,2EALNL1,2EALRU1,2EALTN1
2EALUA1,2EALUA1,2FALBE1,2FALBY2,2FALCH1,2FALGE1,2FALIB1,2FALIR1,2FALIR2,2FALIT1
2FALKE1,2FALKE1,2FALNL1,2FALRU1,2FALTN1,2FALUA1,2GALBE1,2GALBY2,2GALCH1,2GALGE1
2GALIB1,2GALIB1,2GALIR1,2GALIR2,2GALIT1,2GALKE1,2GALNL1,2GALRU1,2GALTN1,2GALUA1
2HALBE1,2HALBE1,2HALBY2,2HALCH1,2HALGE1,2HALIB1,2HALIR1,2HALIR2,2HALIT1,2HALKE1
2HALNL1,2HALNL1,2HALRU1,2HALTN1,2HALUA1 *SECRO:*
XGA3AD80,XGA3AH80,XGA3AW80,XGA3BA80,XGA3BN80,XGA3BP80,XGA3BV82,XGA3DV81,XGA3GA80
XGA3GA80,XGA3GM80,XGA3JB80,XGA3JG80,XGA3YT80 *OT-2010G*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AVDHU1,2BVDHU1,2CVDHU1,2DVDHU1 *SECRO:*
XG97FJD0 *OT-2010X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALAT1,2AALBE1,2AALFR1,2AALIR1,2AALLK1,2AALRU1,2ABHBA1,2AC6AO3,2AD5SI1,2ALPFR1
2AMPBG1,2AMPBG1,2AP3PL1,2ASFFR1,2ATBGR1,2ATBHR1,2ATBSK1,2AVDMK1,2BALAT1,2BALBE1
2BALFR1,2BALFR1,2BALIR1,2BALLK1,2BALRU1,2BBHBA1,2BC6AO3,2BD5SI1,2BLPFR1,2BMPBG1
2BP3PL1,2BP3PL1,2BSFFR1,2BTBGR1,2BTBHR1,2BTBSK1,2BVDMK1,2CALAT1,2CALBE1,2CALFR1
2CALIR1,2CALIR1,2CALLK1,2CALRU1,2CBHBA1,2CC6AO3,2CD5SI1,2CLPFR1,2CMPBG1,2CP3PL1
2CSFFR1,2CSFFR1,2CTBGR1,2CTBHR1,2CTBSK1,2CVDMK1,2DALAT1,2DALBE1,2DALFR1,2DALIR1
2DALLK1,2DALLK1,2DALRU1,2DBHBA1,2DC6AO3,2DD5SI1,2DLPFR1,2DMPBG1,2DP3PL1,2DSFFR1
2DTBGR1,2DTBGR1,2DTBHR1,2DTBSK1,2DVDMK1,2EALAT1,2EALBE1,2EALFR1,2EALIR1,2EALLK1
2EALRU1,2EALRU1,2EBHBA1,2EC6AO3,2ED5SI1,2ELPFR1,2EMPBG1,2EP3PL1,2ESFFR1,2ETBGR1
2ETBHR1,2ETBHR1,2ETBSK1,2EVDMK1,2FALAT1,2FALBE1,2FALFR1,2FALIR1,2FALLK1,2FALRU1
2FBHBA1,2FBHBA1,2FC6AO3,2FD5SI1,2FLPFR1,2FMPBG1,2FP3PL1,2FSFFR1,2FTBGR1,2FTBHR1
2FTBSK1,2FTBSK1,2FVDMK1,2GALAT1,2GALBE1,2GALFR1,2GALIR1,2GALLK1,2GALRU1,2GBHBA1
2GC6AO3,2GC6AO3,2GD5SI1,2GLPFR1,2GMPBG1,2GP3PL1,2GSFFR1,2GTBGR1,2GTBHR1,2GTBSK1
2GVDMK1,2GVDMK1,2HALAT1,2HALBE1,2HALFR1,2HALIR1,2HALLK1,2HALRU1,2HBHBA1,2HC6AO3
2HD5SI1,2HD5SI1,2HLPFR1,2HMPBG1,2HP3PL1,2HSFFR1,2HTBGR1,2HTBHR1,2HTBSK1,2HVDMK1
2JC6AO3,2JC6AO3,2KC6AO3 *SECRO:*
XG93AB70,XG93AW70,XG93BN70,XG93BV81,XG93CG70,XG93CL80,XG93CN74,XG93CP71,XG93CS80
XG93CS80,XG93CV70,XG93DG70,XG93DO80,XG93DP80,XG93EP70,XG93GY80,XG93SV70,XG98FY00 *OT-232X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AMVTZ3,2BMVTZ3,2CMVTZ3 *SECRO:*
XF86DS42 *OT-3000G*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2A2DNZ1,2AALBE1,2AALEU1,2AALGB1,2AALTN1,2AAVPE1,2AC6AO3,2AC6CV3,2AC9PC1,2AOFMX1
2ATPTE1,2ATPTE1,2AVDFJ1,2AVGGB1,2AWCDO1,2B2DNZ1,2BALBE1,2BALEU1,2BALGB1,2BALTN1
2BAVPE1,2BAVPE1,2BC6AO3,2BC6CV3,2BC9PC1,2BOFMX1,2BTPTE1,2BVDFJ1,2BVGGB1,2BWCDO1
2C2DNZ1,2C2DNZ1,2CALBE1,2CALEU1,2CALGB1,2CALTN1,2CAVPE1,2CC6AO3,2CC6CV3,2CC9PC1
2COFMX1,2COFMX1,2CTPTE1,2CVDFJ1,2CVGGB1,2CWCDO1,2D2DNZ1,2DALBE1,2DALEU1,2DALGB1
2DALTN1,2DALTN1,2DAVPE1,2DC6AO3,2DC6CV3,2DC9PC1,2DOFMX1,2DTPTE1,2DVDFJ1,2DVGGB1
2DWCDO1,2DWCDO1,2E2DNZ1,2EALBE1,2EALEU1,2EALGB1,2EALTN1,2EAVPE1,2EC6AO3,2EC6CV3
2EC9PC1,2EC9PC1,2EOFMX1,2ETPTE1,2EVDFJ1,2EVGGB1,2EWCDO1 *SECRO:*
X1A3EAA0AL00,X1A3EAE0AL00,X1A3EAW0AL00,X1A3ECD2AL00,X1A3EDI1AL00,X1A3EGD0AL00,X1A3EGM0AL00,X1A3EHB0AL00,X1A3EKC0AL00
X1A3EKC0AL00,X1A3ELA2AL00,X1A3ENL0AL00,X1A3EOC0AL00,X1A3EOZ0AL00,X1A3EPM0AL00 *OT-3000H*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AM1TE3,2AMVGT1,2BM1TE3,2BMVGT1,2CM1TE3,2CMVGT1 *SECRO:*
X1B3CCF0AL00,X1B3ENN1AL00 *OT-3000X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALEU1,2BALEU1,2CALEU1,2DALEU1 *SECRO:*
X1C33AA0AL00 *OT-3001G*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AAVEC1,2AMVBO1,2AMVSVA,2ATLEC1,2ATLECA,2ATLMXA,2ATLNIB,2ATLPEB,2ATLUYA,2BAVEC1
2BMVBO1,2BMVBO1,2BMVSVA,2BTLEC1,2BTLECA,2BTLMXA,2BTLNIB,2BTLPEB,2BTLUYA,2CAVEC1
2CMVBO1,2CMVBO1,2CMVSVA,2CTLEC1,2CTLECA,2CTLMXA,2CTLNIB,2CTLPEB,2CTLUYA,GAAVEC1
GBAVEC1,GBAVEC1,GCAVEC1 *SECRO:*
X2C3NB81AH00,X2C3NS80AH00,X2C3NW80AH00,X2C3PN80AH00,X2C3PP80AH00,X2C4MD70AH00,X2C4MD71AH00,X2C4PJ70AH00,X2C4PK85AH00
X2C4PK85AH00,X2C4PK87AH00,X2C4PK8BAH00 *OT-3002G*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ASFFR1 *SECRO:*
X2D3CS40AH00 *OT-3003G*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALFR1,2AALZA1,2AMNZA1,2ARGFR3,2ATBGB1,2ATBNL2,2AVDAL1,2AVDGB1,2AVDHU1,2AVDNL1
2AVDPT1,2AVDPT1,2BALFR1,2BALZA1,2BMNZA1,2BRGFR3,2BTBGB1,2BTBNL2,2BVDAL1,2BVDGB1
2BVDHU1,2BVDHU1,2BVDNL1,2BVDPT1,2CALFR1,2CALZA1,2CMNZA1,2CRGFR3,2CTBGB1,2CTBNL2
2CVDAL1,2CVDAL1,2CVDGB1,2CVDHU1,2CVDNL1,2CVDPT1 *SECRO:*
X2G3AB61AH00,X2G3CB60AH00,X2G3CC60AH00,X2G3CG60AH00,X2G3CW60AH00,X2G3GG61AH00,X2G7FE40AH00,X2G7FG40AH00,X2G7FH41AH00
X2G7FH41AH00,X2G7FL40AH00,X2G7FQ40AH00 *OT-3020D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALLK1,2AVPIN1,2AVPLK1,2BALLK1,2BVPIN1,2BVPLK1,2CALLK1,2CVPIN1,2CVPLK1 *SECRO:*
X2F6SV32AH00,X2F6SV40AH00 *OT-3020G*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AAVCO1,2AMVGT1,2ARGDO3,2AUFMX1,2BAVCO1,2BMVGT1,2BRGDO3,2BUFMX1,2CAVCO1,2CMVGT1
2CRGDO3,2CRGDO3,2CUFMX1 *SECRO:*
X2E6NH31AH00,X2E6NH40AH00,X2E6NJ40AH00,X2E6NN33AH00,X2E6NN40AH00,X2E6OF40AH00 *OT-3035A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AAVCL1,2AAVCO1,2ATLMX1,2ATLNI1,2ATLSV1,2BAVCL1,2BAVCO1,2BTLMX1,2BTLNI1,2BTLSV1
2CAVCL1,2CAVCL1,2CAVCO1,2CTLMX1,2CTLNI1,2CTLSV1 *SECRO:*
X1A3NB33AS00,X1A3NH32AS00,X1A3NR38AS00,X1A3NW32AS00,X1A3PF36AS00 *OT-3040D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALFR1,2AALIT1,2AALMA1,2AALTN1,2AMSAM1,2AVPIN1,2BALFR1,2BALIT1,2BALMA1,2BALTN1
2BMSAM1,2BMSAM1,2BVPIN1,2CALFR1,2CALIT1,2CALMA1,2CALTN1,2CMSAM1,2CVPIN1,2DALFR1
2DALIT1,2DALIT1,2DALMA1,2DALTN1,2DMSAM1,2DVPIN1,2EALFR1,2EALIT1,2EALMA1,2EALTN1
2EMSAM1,2EMSAM1,2EVPIN1,2FALFR1,2FALIT1,2FALMA1,2FALTN1,2FMSAM1,2FVPIN1,2GALFR1
2GALIT1,2GALIT1,2GALMA1,2GALTN1,2GMSAM1,2GVPIN1,2HALFR1,2HALIT1,2HALMA1,2HALTN1
2HMSAM1,2HMSAM1,2HVPIN1,2JALFR1,2JALIT1,2JALMA1,2JALTN1,2JMSAM1,2JVPIN1 *SECRO:*
XG64ABP2,XG64CZP2,XG64GMP1,XG64JDP1,XG64KIP0,XG67AD02 *OT-3040G*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALDZ1,2AALFR1,2ABYFR1,2ACFMK1,2ALPFR1,2APMPT3,2ARGGF1,2ARGGP1,2ARGMQ1,2ARGPL1
2ASFRE1,2ASFRE1,2AVIHI1,2BALDZ1,2BALFR1,2BBYFR1,2BCFMK1,2BLPFR1,2BPMPT3,2BRGGF1
2BRGGP1,2BRGGP1,2BRGMQ1,2BRGPL1,2BSFRE1,2BVIHI1,2CALDZ1,2CALFR1,2CBYFR1,2CCFMK1
2CLPFR1,2CLPFR1,2CPMPT3,2CRGGF1,2CRGGP1,2CRGMQ1,2CRGPL1,2CSFRE1,2CVIHI1,2DALDZ1
2DALFR1,2DALFR1,2DBYFR1,2DCFMK1,2DLPFR1,2DPMPT3,2DRGGF1,2DRGGP1,2DRGMQ1,2DRGPL1
2DSFRE1,2DSFRE1,2DVIHI1,2EALDZ1,2EALFR1,2EBYFR1,2ECFMK1,2ELPFR1,2EPMPT3,2ERGGF1
2ERGGP1,2ERGGP1,2ERGMQ1,2ERGPL1,2ESFRE1,2EVIHI1,2FALDZ1,2FALFR1,2FBYFR1,2FCFMK1
2FLPFR1,2FLPFR1,2FPMPT3,2FRGGF1,2FRGGP1,2FRGMQ1,2FRGPL1,2FSFRE1,2FVIHI1,2GALDZ1
2GALFR1,2GALFR1,2GBYFR1,2GCFMK1,2GLPFR1,2GPMPT3,2GRGGF1,2GRGGP1,2GRGMQ1,2GRGPL1
2GSFRE1,2GSFRE1,2GVIHI1,2HALDZ1,2HALFR1,2HBYFR1,2HCFMK1,2HLPFR1,2HPMPT3,2HRGGF1
2HRGGP1,2HRGGP1,2HRGMQ1,2HRGPL1,2HSFRE1,2HVIHI1,2JALDZ1,2JALFR1,2JBYFR1,2JCFMK1
2JLPFR1,2JLPFR1,2JPMPT3,2JRGGF1,2JRGGP1,2JRGMQ1,2JRGPL1,2JSFRE1,2JVIHI1 *SECRO:*
XG54ABT3,XG54CDT1,XG54CGT1,XG54CHT1,XG54CJT1,XG54CPT1,XG54CRT2,XG54CRT3,XG54CUT1
XG54CUT1,XG54GZT2,XG54WVT2 *OT-3041G*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ATLPE3,2BTLPE3,2CTLPE3,2DTLPE3,2ETLPE3,2FTLPE3,2GTLPE3,2HTLPE3,2JTLPE3 *SECRO:*
XG58PN00 *OT-3075A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALMX0,2AALMX1,2AAVPY1,2AAVUY1,2BALMX0,2BALMX1,2BAVPY1,2BAVUY1,2CALMX0,2CALMX1
2CAVPY1,2CAVPY1,2CAVUY1,2DALMX0,2DALMX1,2DAVPY1,2DAVUY1,2EALMX0,2EALMX1,2EAVPY1
2EAVUY1,2EAVUY1 *SECRO:*
XZA2GD71,XZA6GD00,XZA6PQ03,XZA6PT04 *OT-3075M*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALBR0,2AALBR1,2AAVBR1,2BALBR0,2BALBR1,2BAVBR1,2CALBR0,2CALBR1,2CAVBR1,2DALBR0
2DALBR1,2DALBR1,2DAVBR1,2EALBR0,2EALBR1,2EAVBR1 *SECRO:*
XZA2GE71,XZA6PZ11 *OT-4007A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AAVPY1,2AAVUY1,2BAVPY1,2BAVUY1,2CAVPY1,2CAVUY1,2DAVPY1,2DAVUY1 *SECRO:*
XHK0PQ01,XHK0PT01 *OT-4007D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALCZ1,2AALDZ1,2AALRU1,2AM1TE1,2AMVSN3,2AMVTE3,2BALCZ1,2BALDZ1,2BALRU1,2BM1TE1
2BMVSN3,2BMVSN3,2BMVTE3,2CALCZ1,2CALDZ1,2CALRU1,2CM1TE1,2CMVSN3,2CMVTE3,2DALCZ1
2DALDZ1,2DALDZ1,2DALRU1,2DM1TE1,2DMVSN3,2DMVTE3 *SECRO:*
XHL0AT01,XHL0BN01,XHL0CH02,XHL0CU01,XHL0GZ00 *OT-4007X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALNA1,2AOGMM1,2BALNA1,2BOGMM1,2CALNA1,2COGMM1,2DALNA1,2DC9PC1,2DOGMM1,2DRGDO3 *SECRO:*
XHK0NJ00,XHK0OZ01,XHK0WM04,XHK0YJ01 *OT-4010A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AAVDO3,2AMVPY1,2AOFMX1,2ATLNI1,2BAVDO3,2BMVPY1,2BOFMX1,2BTLNI1,2CAVDO3,2CMVPY1
2COFMX1,2COFMX1,2CTLNI1,2DAVDO3,2DMVPY1,2DOFMX1,2DTLNI1,2EAVDO3,2EMVPY1,2EOFMX1
2ETLNI1,2ETLNI1,2FAVDO3,2FMVPY1,2FOFMX1,2FTLNI1,2GAVDO3,2GMVPY1,2GOFMX1,2GTLNI1
2HAVDO3,2HAVDO3,2HMVPY1,2HOFMX1,2HTLNI1,2JAVDO3,2JMVPY1,2JOFMX1,2JTLNI1,2KAVDO3
2KMVPY1,2KMVPY1,2KOFMX1,2KTLNI1 *SECRO:*
XHC0GD00,XHC0MC00,XHC0NK00,XHC0UM01 *OT-4010E*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ATLPA2,2BTLPA2,2CTLPA2,2DTLPA2,2ETLPA2,2FTLPA2,2GTLPA2,2HTLPA2 *SECRO:*
XHD0OX02 *OT-4010X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALME1,2BALME1,2CALME1,2DALME1,2EALME1,2FALME1,2GALME1,2HALME1,2JALME1 *SECRO:*
XHC0YW01 *OT-4012A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ATLCL1,2BTLCL1,2CTLCL1,2DTLCL1,2ETLCL1,2FTLCL1 *SECRO:*
XJ189PH0 *OT-4030A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ATLCOB,2ATLGTB,2ATLMXA,2ATLPAB,2BTLCOB,2BTLGTB,2BTLMXA,2BTLPAB,2CTLCOB,2CTLGTB
2CTLMXA,2CTLMXA,2CTLPAB,2DTLCOB,2DTLGTB,2DTLMXA,2DTLPAB,2ETLCOB,2ETLGTB,2ETLMXA
2ETLPAB,2ETLPAB *SECRO:*
XHE0NB00,XHE0NF02,XHE0NP01,XHE0NZ02 *OT-4030X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AEUCU1,2AP7GB1,2BEUCU1,2BP7GB1,2CEUCU1,2CP7GB1,2DEUCU1,2DP7GB1,2EEUCU1,2EP7GB1 *SECRO:*
XHE0AE02,XHE0OR06 *OT-4033A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AC9JM2,2AEECL2,2AMVGT1,2AMVSV1,2ANXPE2,2ASAPH1,2ATGMX1,2DMVGT1,2DMVSV1,2DNXPE2
2EMVGT1,2EMVGT1,2EMVSV1,2ENXPE2,2FMVGT1,2FMVSV1,2FNXPE2 *SECRO:*
X2A0NA03AN00,X2A0NN03AN00,X2A0NS02AN00,X2A0OP06AN00,X2A0PG01AN00,X2A0QS02AN00,X2A0SS00AN00 *OT-4033D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALAT1,2AALBE1,2AALGR1,2AALIB1,2AALID1,2AALKE1,2AALNL1,2AALRS1,2AALRU1,2AALUA1
2AALVN2,2AALVN2,2DALAT1,2DALBE1,2DALGR1,2DALIB1,2DALID1,2DALKE1,2DALNL1,2DALRS1
2DALRU1,2DALRU1,2DALUA1,2DALVN2,2EALAT1,2EALBE1,2EALGR1,2EALIB1,2EALID1,2EALKE1
2EALNL1,2EALNL1,2EALRS1,2EALRU1,2EALUA1,2EALVN2,2FALAT1,2FALBE1,2FALGR1,2FALIB1
2FALID1,2FALID1,2FALKE1,2FALNL1,2FALRS1,2FALRU1,2FALUA1,2FALVN2 *SECRO:*
X2C0AH00AN00,X2C0AK00AN00,X2C0AW00AN00,X2C0BN01AN00,X2C0BP00AN00,X2C0BW00AN00,X2C0BY00AN00,X2C0GB01AN00,X2C0GY00AN00
X2C0GY00AN00,X2C0JB00AN00,X2C0YT00AN00 *OT-4033X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALME1,2AATNE1,2DALME1,2DATNE1,2DDCFA3,2EALME1,2EATNE1,2EDCFA3,2FALME1,2FATNE1
2FDCFA3,2FDCFA3 *SECRO:*
X2A0DO00AN00,X2A0EJ02AN00,X2A0YW00AN00 *OT-4110E*
	Code: *PIDS:*
FALCAR2,FBLCAR2,FCLCAR2,FDLCAR2,FELCAR2,FFLCAR2,FGLCAR2,FHLCAR2 *SECRO:*
XHD0WB01 *OT-5020E*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AMVGT1,2BMVGT1,2CMVGT1 *SECRO:*
X2B0NN01AB00 *OT-5020X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AS7RS1,2ATNRS3,2BS7RS1,2BTNRS3,2CS7RS1,2CTNRS3,2DS7RS1,2DTNRS3,2ES7RS1,2ETNRS3
2FS7RS1,2FS7RS1,2FTNRS3,2GS7RS1,2GTNRS3,2HS7RS1,2HTNRS3,2IS7RS1,2ITNRS3,2JS7RS1
2JTNRS3,2JTNRS3 *SECRO:*
X2A0DL00AB00,X2A0EF01AB00 *OT-5035A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AMVSV1,2BMVSV1,2CMVSV1,2DMVSV1,2EMVSV1 *SECRO:*
XXF0NS02 *OT-5035D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALME1,2AALRS1,2BALME1,2BALRS1,2CALME1,2CALRS1,2DALME1,2DALRS1 *SECRO:*
XXG0BY01,XXG0YW00 *OT-5035X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AEUCU1,2BEUCU1,2CEUCU1,2DEUCU1,2EEUCU1 *SECRO:*
XXF0OR03 *OT-5036A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALTH1,2AMVSV1,2BALTH1,2BMVSV1,2CALTH1,2CMVSV1 *SECRO:*
X4F0BQ02AN00,X4F0NS01AN00 *OT-5036D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALAP1,2AALAT1,2AALCZ1,2AALEG1,2AALEU1,2AALKE1,2AALPL1,2AKSKH3,2BALAP1,2BALAT1
2BALCZ1,2BALCZ1,2BALEG1,2BALEU1,2BALKE1,2BALPL1,2BKSKH3,2CALAP1,2CALAT1,2CALCZ1
2CALEG1,2CALEG1,2CALEU1,2CALKE1,2CALPL1,2CKSKH3,2DALAP1,2DALAT1,2DALAZ1,2DALBD1
2DALBE1,2DALBE1,2DALBY1,2DALCH1,2DALCZ1,2DALEG1,2DALEU1,2DALGE1,2DALGR1,2DALHK1
2DALHU1,2DALHU1,2DALIT1,2DALKE1,2DALLK1,2DALPL1,2DALRS1,2DALRU1,2DALUA1,2DALVN2
2DC2PH1,2DC2PH1,2DIJIN3,2DKSKH3,2DN3MY1,2DS7RS1,2DVPLK1,2EALAP1,2EALAT1,2EALAZ1
2EALBD1,2EALBD1,2EALBE1,2EALBY1,2EALCH1,2EALCZ1,2EALEG1,2EALEU1,2EALGE1,2EALGR1
2EALHK1,2EALHK1,2EALHU1,2EALIT1,2EALKE1,2EALLK1,2EALPL1,2EALRS1,2EALRU1,2EALUA1
2EALVN2,2EALVN2,2EC2PH1,2EIJIN3,2EKSKH3,2EN3MY1,2ES7RS1,2EVPLK1 *SECRO:*
X4G0AA00AN00,X4G0AD00AN00,X4G0AK00AN00,X4G0AQ00AN00,X4G0AS01AN00,X4G0AT03AN00,X4G0AW01AN00,X4G0BA01AN00,X4G0BF00AN00
X4G0BF00AN00,X4G0BI00AN00,X4G0BL00AN00,X4G0BM00AN00,X4G0BN00AN00,X4G0BP00AN00,X4G0BY01AN00,X4G0CK01AN00,X4G0GA01AN00
X4G0GA01AN00,X4G0GB00AN00,X4G0GY01AN00,X4G0JG00AN00,X4G0JJ00AN00,X4G0KW00AN00,X4G0SU01AN00,X4G0SV00AN00,X4G0SW00AN00
X4G0SW00AN00,X4G0YT01AN00 *OT-5036X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALAP1,2AFEFR1,2AVVBG1,2BALAP1,2BFEFR1,2BVVBG1,2CALAP1,2CFEFR1,2***BG1 *SECRO:*
X4F0BM00AN00,X4F0CH01AN00,X4F0FE01AN00 *OT-5037A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ASAPH1,2BSAPH1,2CSAPH1 *SECRO:*
X4F0SS01AN00 *OT-5037X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ADHMY1 *SECRO:*
X4F0KV01AN00 *OT-6012A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AAVEC1,2AB6CA1,2AB6CA7,2AC3IL1,2ANSAR1,2ATLPE3,2BAVEC1,2BB6CA1,2BB6CA7,2BC3IL1
2BNSAR1,2BNSAR1,2BTLPE3,2CAVEC1,2CB6CA1,2CB6CA7,2CC3IL1,2CNSAR1,2CTLPE3,2DAVEC1
2DB6CA1,2DB6CA1,2DB6CA7,2DC3IL1,2DNSAR1,2DTLPE3,2EAVEC1,2EB6CA1,2EB6CA7,2EC3IL1
2ENSAR1,2ENSAR1,2ETLPE3,2FAVEC1,2FB6CA1,2FB6CA7,2FC3IL1,2FNSAR1,2FTLPE3,2NAVEC1
2NB6CA7,2NB6CA7,2NTLPE3 *SECRO:*
X3A0PJ02AN00,X3A0PN00AN00,X3A0UC00AN00,X3A0UC02AN00,X3A0UK02AN00,X3I0SR00AN00 *OT-6012D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALIB1,2AALID1,2AALKE1,2ARGSN1,2AS7RS1,2ATBPL1,2BALIB1,2BALID1,2BALKE1,2BRGSN1
2BS7RS1,2BS7RS1,2BTBPL1,2CALIB1,2CALID1,2CALKE1,2CRGSN1,2CS7RS1,2CTBPL1,2DALIB1
2DALID1,2DALID1,2DALKE1,2DRGSN1,2DS7RS1,2DTBPL1,2EALIB1,2EALID1,2EALKE1,2ERGSN1
2ES7RS1,2ES7RS1,2ETBPL1,2FALIB1,2FALID1,2FALKE1,2FRGSN1,2FS7RS1,2FTBPL1,2NALIB1
2NALID1,2NALID1,2NALKE1,2NRGSN1,2NS7RS1,2NTBPL1 *SECRO:*
X3B0BW01AN00,X3B0EE00AN00,X3B0FP00AN00,X3B0JB03AN00,X3B0YT00AN00,X3E0DM01AN00 *OT-6012E*
	Code: *PIDS:*
6AALBR1,6BALBR1,6CALBR1,6DALBR1,6EALBR1,6FALBR1 *SECRO:*
X3B0GE02AN00 *OT-6012X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALAT1,2AALNA1,2ABAMA1,2AC9SV1,2ACFMK1,2AHWIE1,2AMDBE1,2ARGSK3,2ATBCZ7,2ATBGR7
2ATBHR7,2ATBHR7,2ATBRO7,2ATNME1,2BALAT1,2BALNA1,2BBAMA1,2BC9SV1,2BCFMK1,2BHWIE1
2BMDBE1,2BMDBE1,2BRGSK3,2BTBCZ7,2BTBGR7,2BTBHR7,2BTBRO7,2BTNME1,2CALAT1,2CALNA1
2CBAMA1,2CBAMA1,2CC9SV1,2CCFMK1,2CHWIE1,2CMDBE1,2CRGSK3,2CTBCZ7,2CTBGR7,2CTBHR7
2CTBRO7,2CTBRO7,2CTNME1,2DALAT1,2DALNA1,2DBAMA1,2DC9SV1,2DCFMK1,2DHWIE1,2DMDBE1
2DRGSK3,2DRGSK3,2DTBCZ7,2DTBGR7,2DTBHR7,2DTBRO7,2DTNME1,2EALAT1,2EALNA1,2EBAMA1
2EC9SV1,2EC9SV1,2ECFMK1,2EHWIE1,2EMDBE1,2ERGSK3,2ETBCZ7,2ETBGR7,2ETBHR7,2ETBRO7
2ETNME1,2ETNME1,2FALAT1,2FALNA1,2FBAMA1,2FC9SV1,2FCFMK1,2FHWIE1,2FMDBE1,2FRGSK3
2FTBCZ7,2FTBCZ7,2FTBGR7,2FTBHR7,2FTBRO7,2FTNME1,2NALAT1,2NALNA1,2NBAMA1,2NC9SV1
2NCFMK1,2NCFMK1,2NMDBE1,2NTBCZ7,2NTBGR7,2NTBHR7,2NTBRO7 *SECRO:*
X3A0DH01AN00,X3A0DW01AN00,X3A0EG01AN00,X3A0ER01AN00,X3A0FC02AN00,X3A0FG00AN00,X3A0FR00AN00,X3A0FS00AN00,X3A0GY00AN00
X3A0GY00AN00,X3A0JD00AN00,X3A0QM01AN00,X3A0YJ00AN00,X3C0CD01AN00 *OT-602A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AAVHN1,2BAVHN1,2CAVHN1,2DAVHN1,2GAVHN1,2HAVHN1 *SECRO:*
XLC7NT25 *OT-6030A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ATLNI1,2ATLSV1,2ATLVE1,2BTLNI1,2BTLSV1,2BTLVE1,2CTLNI1,2CTLSV1,2CTLVE1,2DTLNI1
2DTLSV1,2DTLSV1 *SECRO:*
XCP0NC01,XCP0NR00,XCP0OO05 *OT-6030X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AS7RS1,2ASBSI1,2BS7RS1,2BSBSI1,2CS7RS1,2CSBSI1,2DS7RS1 *SECRO:*
XCP0DC03,XCP0DK03 *OT-6034M*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2DAVCO1 *SECRO:*
X1BLNHF1AM00 *OT-6034R*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2BYGES1,2DALFR1,2DALHK1,2DN3MY1,2DRGFR1,2DRGSN1,2DYGES1,2EYGES1 *SECRO:*
X1BBABH2AM00,X1BBDDK2AM00,X1BLBLF0AM00,X1BLKWF0AM00,X1BOCKDCAM00,X1BOLDD4AM00 *OT-6034Y*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2DPSAR1 *SECRO:*
X1BLPC75AM00 *OT-6040A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AB6CA1,2AB6CA7,2AC3IL1,2ANSAR1,2CB6CA1,2CB6CA7,2CC3IL1,2CNSAR1,2DB6CA1,2DB6CA7
2DC3IL1,2DC3IL1,2DNSAR1,2EB6CA1,2EB6CA7,2EC3IL1,2ENSAR1 *SECRO:*
X3B0SR01AC10,X3B0UC00AC10,X3B0UC03AC10,X3B0UK01AC10 *OT-6040D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALAE1,2AALAP1,2AALEG1,2AALIB1,2AALID1,2AALKE1,2BALIB1,2BALID1,2BALKE1,2BHHTW1
2CALAE1,2CALAE1,2CALAP1,2CALEG1,2CALIB1,2CALID1,2CALKE1,2DALAE1,2DALAP1,2DALEG1
2DALIB1,2DALIB1,2DALID1,2DALKE1,2EALAE1,2EALAP1,2EALEG1,2EALIB1,2EALID1,2EALKE1 *SECRO:*
X3B0BW01AC20,X3B0HM00AC20,X3B0HS03AC20,X3B0HW01AC20,X3B0SN00AC20 *OT-6040X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALAT1,2AALEU0,2AALEU1,2AC9SV1,2AS7RS1,2ATNME1,2BALAT1,2CALAT1,2CALEU0,2CALEU1
2CC9SV1,2CC9SV1,2CS7RS1,2CTNME1,2DALAT1,2DALEU0,2DALEU1,2DC9SV1,2DS7RS1,2DTNME1
2EALAT1,2EALAT1,2EALEU0,2EALEU1,2EC9SV1,2ES7RS1,2ETNME1,2FALEU0 *SECRO:*
X3B0AA00AC10,X3B0EG01AC10,X3B0EJ02AC10,X3B0GY00AC10,X3B0QM02AC10 *OT-6110A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ALCAR2,2BLCAR2,2CLCAR2,2DLCAR2 *SECRO:*
XCF0WB06 *OT-7040D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALID1,2AALIN2,2AVPIN1,2AVPLK1,2BALID1,2BALIN2,2BVPIN1,2BVPLK1,2CALID1,2CALIN2
2CVPIN1,2CVPIN1,2CVPLK1,2EALID1,2EALIN2,2EVPIN1,2EVPLK1,2FALID1,2FALIN2,2FVPIN1
2FVPLK1,2FVPLK1,2GALID1,2GALIN2,2GVPIN1,2GVPLK1 *SECRO:*
X1A0BW00AR20,X1A0GH00AR20,X1A0SV00AR20 *OT-7040E*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AC2PH1,2BC2PH1,2FC2PH1,2GC2PH1 *SECRO:*
X1A0BF00AR20 *OT-7041D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALCZ1,2AALHU1,2AALIB1,2AALIT1,2AALRS1,2AALRU1,2AS7RS1,2BALCZ1,2BALHU1,2BALIB1
2BALIT1,2BALIT1,2BALRS1,2BALRU1,2BS7RS1,2CALCZ1,2CALHU1,2CALIB1,2CALIT1,2CALRS1
2CALRU1,2CALRU1,2CS7RS1,2EALCZ1,2EALHU1,2EALIB1,2EALIT1,2EALRS1,2EALRU1,2ES7RS1
2FALCZ1,2FALCZ1,2FALHU1,2FALIB1,2FALIT1,2FALRS1,2FALRU1,2FS7RS1,2GALCZ1,2GALHU1
2GALIB1,2GALIB1,2GALIT1,2GALRS1,2GALRU1,2GS7RS1 *SECRO:*
X1A0DK01AR20,X1A0HD00AR20,X1A0HN01AR20,X1A0HR00AR20,X1A0HS01AR20,X1A0LH00AR20,X1A0LU00AR20 *OT-7041X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AVDES1,2AVDHU1,2BVDES1,2BVDHU1,2CVDES1,2CVDHU1,2EVDES1,2EVDHU1,2FVDES1,2FVDHU1
2GVDES1,2GVDES1,2GVDHU1 *SECRO:*
X1A0FH00AR10,X1A0FS00AR10 *OT-768T*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ACJUS1,2ARCUS1,2AVHCA1,2BCJUS1,2BRCUS1,2BVHCA1 *SECRO:*
XZC5UGB1,XZC5UQB1,XZC5UVBA *OT-8000A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2BAVCO1,2BTGMX1,2CAVCO1,2CTGMX1,2DAVCO1,2DTGMX1,2EAVCO1,2ETGMX1 *SECRO:*
XI19NA61,XI19NH62 *OT-8000D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2BALAE1,2BALAP1,2BALEG1,2CALAE1,2CALAP1,2CALEG1,2DALAE1,2DALAP1,2DALEG1,2EALAE1
2EALAP1,2EALAP1,2EALEG1 *SECRO:*
XI19LM60 *OT-8008D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALAE1,2AALAP1,2AALAT1,2AALBE1,2AALCZ1,2AALDE1,2AALEG1,2AALEU1,2AALHU1,2AALIT1
2AALME1,2AALME1,2AALNL1,2AALOM1,2AALRU1,2AALTN1,2AALUA1,2AC2PH1,2AKSKH1,2AN3MY1
2AP5IN3,2AP5IN3,2AVPLK1,2BALAE1,2BALAP1,2BALAT1,2BALBE1,2BALCZ1,2BALDE1,2BALEG1
2BALEU1,2BALEU1,2BALHU1,2BALIT1,2BALME1,2BALNL1,2BALOM1,2BALRU1,2BALTN1,2BALUA1
2BC2PH1,2BC2PH1,2BKSKH1,2BN3MY1,2BP5IN3,2BVPLK1,2CALAE1,2CALAP1,2CALAT1,2CALBE1
2CALCZ1,2CALCZ1,2CALDE1,2CALEG1,2CALEU1,2CALHU1,2CALIT1,2CALME1,2CALNL1,2CALOM1
2CALRU1,2CALRU1,2CALTN1,2CALUA1,2CC2PH1,2CKSKH1,2CN3MY1,2CP5IN3,2CVPLK1,2DALAE1
2DALAP1,2DALAP1,2DALAT1,2DALBE1,2DALCZ1,2DALDE1,2DALEG1,2DALEU1,2DALHU1,2DALIT1
2DALME1,2DALME1,2DALNL1,2DALOM1,2DALRU1,2DALTN1,2DALUA1,2DC2PH1,2DKSKH1,2DN3MY1
2DP5IN3,2DP5IN3,2DVPLK1 *SECRO:*
XKA0HD01,XKA0HM00,XKA0JB00 *OT-8008W*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ACJUS1,2BCJUS1,2CCJUS1,2DCJUS1 *SECRO:*
XKA0UQ04 *OT-8008X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALEG1,2AALEU1,2AALFR1,2AALGB1,2AALGH1,2AALIB1,2AALNL1,2AALTR1,2AC9PC1,2ARGPL2
2BALEG1,2BALEG1,2BALEU1,2BALFR1,2BALGB1,2BALGH1,2BALIB1,2BALNL1,2BALTR1,2BC9PC1
2BRGPL2,2BRGPL2,2CALEG1,2CALEU1,2CALFR1,2CALGB1,2CALGH1,2CALIB1,2CALNL1,2CALTR1
2CC9PC1,2CC9PC1,2CRGPL2,2DALEG1,2DALEU1,2DALFR1,2DALGB1,2DALGH1,2DALIB1,2DALNL1
2DALTR1,2DALTR1,2DC9PC1,2DRGPL2 *SECRO:*
XKA0JB00 *OT-8020D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALBD1,2AALTH1,2AVPIN1,2AVPLK1,2BALBD1,2BALTH1,2BVPIN1,2BVPLK1,2CALBD1,2CALTH1
2CVPIN1,2CVPIN1,2CVPLK1 *SECRO:*
X1B0BQ01AP20,X1B0SM01AP20,X1B0SU01AP20,X1B0SV03AP20 *OT-8020X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALRU1,2AALVN2,2BALRU1,2BALVN2,2CALRU1,2CALVN2 *SECRO:*
X1B0BN00AP10,X1B0KO01AP10 *OT-815DG*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALBD1,2ABGGE1,2AVPIN1,2BALBD1,2BBGGE1,2BVPIN1,2CALBD1,2CBGGE1,2CVPIN1,2DALBD1
2DBGGE1,2DBGGE1,2DVPIN1 *SECRO:*
XO36CK63,XO36SV60,XO36SW70 *OT-815G*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ALPFR1,2BLPFR1,2CLPFR1,2DLPFR1 *SECRO:*
XO26CP50 *OT-916A*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ATLEC1,2ATLECB,2BTLEC1,2BTLECB,GATLECA,GBTLECA *SECRO:*
XAC2PKU9,XAC2WHU0 *OT-997D*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AALIT1,2BALIT1,2CALIT1,2EALIT1,2FALIT1 *SECRO:*
XCZ0AD01 *OT-A875T*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2BALUS1,2BCJUS1,2BIUUS1,2BRCUS1 *SECRO:*
XZH1UG2A,XZH1UQ26,XZH1UW25,XZH1YG27 *OT-I210*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ALCCN1,2BLCCN1,2CLCCN1,2DLCCN1,2ELCCN1,2FLCCN1,2GLCCN1,2HLCCN1 *SECRO:*
XGA3BJ81 *OT-J920*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ALCCN3,2BLCCN3 *SECRO:*
X2C0ML00AR20,X2C0ML01AR20 *OT-S530T*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ALCCN1,2BLCCN1,2CLCCN1 *SECRO:*
X7D0ML07AN00 *OT-S850L*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2ACHCN2,2BCHCN2 *SECRO:*
X1C2BJC2AM00 *OT-V575X*
	Code: *PIDS:*
2AVDGR1,2AVDRO1,2BVDGR1,2BVDRO1 *SECRO:*
XO48FK55,XO48FP54 
WBR,
gsm9l;)

----------

